# Read what the CDC really thinks about Airborne Ebola



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

According to Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Tom Frieden, the Ebola virus might be airborne.
“It’s the single greatest concern I’ve ever had in my 40-year public health career,” said Dr. Michael Osterholm, director of the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota. “I can’t imagine anything in my career- and this includes HIV- that would be more devastating to the world than a respiratory transmissible Ebola virus.”

A study conducted in 2012 showed the Ebola virus was able to travel between pigs and monkeys that were in separate cages and never placed in direct contact.
Dr. Gary Kobinger, from the National Microbiology Laboratory at the Public Health Agency of Canada, told BBC News nearly two years ago that he believed Ebola was spread by droplets suspended in the air.
“What we suspect is happening is large droplets; they can stay in the air, but not long; they don’t go far,” he explained. “But they can be absorbed in the airway, and this is how the infection starts, and this is what we think, because we saw a lot of evidence in the lungs of the non-human primates that the virus got in that way.”


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Experts are increasingly expressing fears that the Ebola virus can spread through droplets suspended in the air. This would explain the unprecedented increase in the number of Ebola cases in 2014. You probably didn’t hear about it on the corporate news, but a little less than 2 months ago the CDC updated their criteria for Ebola transmission to include “being within 3 feet” or “in the same room” as someone infected with the virus.
From the CDC’s website:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Obama and his flunky Tom Frieden said it wasn't possible. Are you going to believe your own eyes and brain or the government that cares about your and just wants to help?









Makes me want to take a plane ride.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I wonder who sat next to that dumbass nurse that flew to Ohio


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

3 feet 


Gunner's Mate said:


> I wonder who sat next to that dumbass nurse that flew to Ohio


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

This is going to get ulgy. Remember the movie _Outbreak_ with Dustin Hoffman? Even in a Hollywood movie they were smart enough to try to isolate the disease, to keep healthy people from getting infected. Scary that Hollywood writers are smarter than the people running the country and the CDC. Lord help us.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> This is going to get ulgy. Remember the movie _Outbreak_ with Dustin Hoffman? Even in a Hollywood movie they were smart enough to try to isolate the disease, to keep healthy people from getting infected. Scary that Hollywood writers are smarter than the people running the country and the CDC. Lord help us.


When Ebola started making Australian news, the Friday night movie was outbreak... (The stand is a much freaker end of the world movie... I think its time to dust it off and watch it)


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Outbreak was an old favorite of mine. If I recall, Ebola was the disease of initial concern in that movie too. Wasn't it weaponized Ebola?

It's been awhile since I've seen it so I could be mistaken.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"Director Tom Frieden, the Ebola virus might be airborne."

Oh. Dr. Insipid Squib must have read my posts or the army material - or just realized it has seeded enough here that he's ready to kick up a notch. Drizzlet.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Rob Roy said:


> Outbreak was an old favorite of mine. If I recall, Ebola was the disease of initial concern in that movie too. Wasn't it weaponized Ebola?
> 
> It's been awhile since I've seen it so I could be mistaken.


Something like it, a unique strain that the USA weponised (but originally carried by monkeys)

Infected a village (how it was discovered) so the bombed it, then it came up again and they contained it, then a monkey came to the USA and spread the bug... But a magic hero finds the host and comes up with a cure.... And everyone lives happily ever after


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Rob Roy said:


> Outbreak was an old favorite of mine. If I recall, Ebola was the disease of initial concern in that movie too. Wasn't it weaponized Ebola?
> 
> It's been awhile since I've seen it so I could be mistaken.


The virus was termed as, "Motaba".


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> When Ebola started making Australian news, the Friday night movie was outbreak... (The stand is a much freaker end of the world movie... I think its time to dust it off and watch it)


I love "The Stand" I need to get the DVD since I do not own a video tape anymore.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I love "The Stand" I need to get the DVD since I do not own a video tape anymore.


Boom boom boomity boom


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Gunner's Mate said:


> I wonder who sat next to that dumbass nurse that flew to Ohio


I agree that she should have known better then to get on a plane, but she did ask the CDC if she could, and they told her that it was okay. Talk about the stupid asking the incompetent. Have to wonder if during the flight she ever got up and walked the length of the plane to go to the bathroom, or when boarding or leaving the plane how many of the passengers came in contact with her. How about at the airport itself?


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

It was Dr. Michael Osterholm that said that. Fix your post OP.

Ebola airborne: A nightmare that could happen - CNN.com


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I find it interesting that the CDC and the TSA are now discussing putting the hospital workers on the "TSA No Fly list", yet they refuse to shut down air service to the countries affected. So Texans are too dangerous to fly, but the people in the countries where Ebola is running wild are not...

FUBAR as my buddy Slippy would say.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

mcangus said:


> It was Dr. Michael Osterholm that said that. Fix your post OP.
> 
> Ebola airborne: A nightmare that could happen - CNN.com


Actually, the army said it first, private sector people second and those on the news are the "one chisen" to parrot it out piecemeal.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Boom boom boomity boom


My favorite crazy guy quote 
"My life for you!"


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> Boom boom boomity boom


I hate to say it Queensland, but now it is you giving my stomach the jerks. I do truly dread the way in which many people here are going to find out how strong they really are. Blessed are they that find that.

This really, really is about prevention. Prevention in your body more than your house, but that for sure too.

Dallas people are one step from a Sierra lione law stype now, and they should be making final preps and using this to refine their details in case they lose net. Hope not.


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

oddapple, I mean no disrespect; I'm just curious, are you poetic in nature or just schizophrenic?

I'm pretty good at feeling out what people mean, even when it's colorful... but you press my abilities sometimes.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Gunner's Mate said:


> According to Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Tom Frieden, the Ebola virus might be airborne.
> "It's the single greatest concern I've ever had in my 40-year public health career," said Dr. Michael Osterholm, director of the Center for Infectious Disease Research and Policy at the University of Minnesota. "I can't imagine anything in my career- and this includes HIV- that would be more devastating to the world than a respiratory transmissible Ebola virus."
> 
> A study conducted in 2012 showed the Ebola virus was able to travel between pigs and monkeys that were in separate cages and never placed in direct contact.
> ...


I agree completly. never trust the govt. those cdc twirps aren't giving people the whole story


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Rob Roy said:


> oddapple, I mean no disrespect; I'm just curious, are you poetic in nature or just schizophrenic?
> 
> I'm pretty good at feeling out what people mean, even when it's colorful... but you press my abilities sometimes.


He's a good guy, when he's not in glue-sniffing withdrawal.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

oldmurph58 said:


> I agree completly. never trust the govt. those cdc twirps aren't giving people the whole story


In all fairness, they are walking a fine line in order to not start a riot, cause runs on banks, supermarkets, and drug stores, and/or crash the market.

It can be argued that its better to choose the lesser to two evils and look somewhat evil oneself, than choose the greater evil and cause greater evil to occur.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> I agree that she should have known better then to get on a plane, but she did ask the CDC if she could, and they told her that it was okay. Talk about the stupid asking the incompetent. Have to wonder if during the flight she ever got up and walked the length of the plane to go to the bathroom, or when boarding or leaving the plane how many of the passengers came in contact with her. How about at the airport itself?


 If you were flying to meet the person you were soon to marry and work out wedding details. Would you not assume there would be a lot of close contact. At least between a couple of people. Who else are they watching real close right now?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Ok, so nurse number two sneezes on a cab window, and little Sally writes her name on that window, then picks her nose. Now, little Sally and her mom are sick, becouse Sally vomitted on mom. 
Mom goes to work, Sally goes to school and BOOM. 
I don't buy this 22 day infectious period, or fever must be present to be contagious. I think they are playing with fire, and if not stomped out, will burn. 
I haven't heard of a nurse no fly list, but on f.b. they say there is a cruise ship with a Texas nurse, being denied port?


----------

